# cat and girl comic - I thought you peoples would enjoy this



## Mouse (Feb 8, 2008)

catandgirl.com is my favorite net-comic. it just got better though cuz the last strip definitly rings true to my life and how I feel about everything in general. I thought you peoples would get a kick out if it as well


[attachment=0:2uy762ex]cg0568post.gif[/attachment:2uy762ex]
(I think if you click on it you can see it full-size and therfor more readable)


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Feb 8, 2008)

Stop using yr cell phones; it's killing the bees!


----------



## Exile (Feb 8, 2008)

This left me wanting more. Lol


----------



## Mouse (Feb 10, 2008)

Exile said:


> This left me wanting more. Lol




well, if you go look at the website, the story is still going w/ cat and girl wandering the desolate plains of existance...with jokes. http://www.catandgirl.com



this has to be the best web comic ever


----------



## Labea (Feb 11, 2008)

no way

http://www.mitchclem.com/nothingnice/







^best comic ever

but i must agree, cat and girl is pretty rad


----------



## Mouse (Feb 11, 2008)

Nothing Nice is always good! I completely agree. but sometimes it's just *too* punk rock for me to laugh at it. Cat and girl always keeps me coming back.


----------



## maus (Feb 18, 2008)

todays nothingnice (1/29) is pretty fucking hilarious
GUILTY.... OF BEING WHEAT!!!


----------



## Labea (Feb 19, 2008)

maus said:


> todays nothingnice (1/29) is pretty fucking hilarious
> GUILTY.... OF BEING WHEAT!!!



FRIES ABOVE was definately the best piece of that...


----------



## Mouse (Feb 19, 2008)

I was gonna say.. I like the fries above one. by far the most clever or them all.


----------



## cheeses (Jun 5, 2010)

ok! one of the best comics around strangers in a tangled wilderness 
i print thes off and hand them out when i spange


----------

